# Need place to board my gsd please help:(



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

My fiancé and I just got a notice on our door that we have to rehome our gsd. We had NO clue he was on a 'vicious breed' list and now my landlady says we have until the 17th to rehome him. I can't do it. I have only had this dog a month but he is the sweetest smartest dog I've ever owned, and he keeps me sane. We got him because I was pregnant and had a baby who had potters syndrome, she only lived for 17 hours. I was devastated, and I really needed something to take my mind off of it, so I started looking for a gsd. My landlady knew and was fine with it. I guess she didn't hear or maybe I didn't specifically state that it was going to be a gsd. I thought I did but in her defense maybe I didn't specify enough when I told her I was looking for a pup. On my lease there's nothing at all about pets of any kind, we just were told we would have to pay a pet deposit, but she said we could do that when we renewed our lease. So anyway today the notice was up on our door, and said aggressive dogs are not permitted and also said he was over the weight limit, which confused us because their are people here with pitbulls and great Danes. My fiancé went to talk to her and she refuses to budge on the issue. She says he has to go by the 17th. So I was wondering if anyone could board him for about a month. We are moving now, there's no way I could give up my dog, he's been so therapeutic to me. We are willing to pay whatever price to board him. We are in Michigan and I would prefer somewhere within a couple hours of me so I can see him on a regular basis. He is utd on his shots and licensed, I think in a week or two he's due for another shot that they said was a 'booster,' I had to wait three weeks after getting his other vaccines. He is not fixed, because he is only 7 months old and I was told to wait till he's two because that's when they are fully grown. If that is a problem, I would be willing to get him fixed. He is house trained and knows all basic commands. He is good with kids, cats, and dogs. He's pretty low drive. He will bark at strangers but never bites. If someone could board him till we get into a new place I would greatly appreciate it! Like I said I don't care what the cost is, he's so worth it to me! I decided to ask here because I would prefer someone with gsd experience board him. Thanks! Any questions please feel free to ask! He was very abused and underweight when I first got him, so he's a little more wary of men than of women.


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

My beautiful sweet boy


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I wish I was near to help. I'm in L.A. I just want to wish you and your pup the best of luck. Your pup is amazingly beautiful. This is just a suggestion, but maybe you can look up dog daycare that offer boarding around your area. I am not a big believer in sending dogs away for training, but maybe this can be an opportunity for it if everything else fails and you don't have any other options. Best of Luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Have you taken pics of the pit and dane to prove that there are large dogs (at least the pit must be on the 'list'). Ask for a copy of their pet policy. If it's not in writing, it doesn't count for squat. Get a lawyer. You can fight this. If you're planning to move soon anyway, it would at least hold off you being kicked out. Don't lose hope yet! Have you looked up Michigan law on this? If not, you need to. Call a lawyer and tell him your story. See what he has to say about it. If you get nowhere with all of that, please PM me and tell me what the lawyer said. Also include where you are in Michigan.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

you don't have a gsd, you have a white shepherd. i know of no list that describes white shepherds as viscous. now we both know you have a white gsd, but let her prove it. 


please let me express how sorry i am about your baby. i am glad you find comfort with your pup.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Unfortunately you're going to find a lot of places that will deny a GSD. Insurance companies are to blame but so are bad owners allowing the breed to gain that bad rep. If your dog has been theraputic and you can get written proof from a doctor stating as such, it might be enough to get him registered at least with your residence that he's a service dog. I'm not familiar with how it works. there are members here who can offer better advice on that subject. You'll likely also find that the other breeds you've seen around your apartment complex were grandfathered in. It's a tough situation and I wish you the best in figuring this out. Contact your vet for boarding recommendations.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

huntergreen said:


> you don't have a gsd, you have a white shepherd. i know of no list that describes white shepherds as viscous. now we both know you have a white gsd, but let her prove it.


 
good point. American White Shepherd. If you also have it on vet paperwork stating American White Shepherd, it might also be enough to count. You could potentially also call him a husky mix. I've seen white huskies. Definitely ask for a copy of the pet policy though.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

American Alsatian

American Alsatian dogs Information and Pictures, American Alsatians


STANDARDS OF THE AMERICAN ALSATIAN


the second link has more info but he could be considered an American Alsatian. Cream colored to white are possible color variations


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you guys so much for the links and advice! This forum is amazing, so many people who love what I love! You guys gave me great advice. I just found out Michigan and Pennsylvania are the only two states in which insurance companies cannot discriminate against any dog breeds. Problem is that is home owners insurance so not sure if it applies with renters insurance. I am definitely going to try and claim he is a different breed, wish I would have thought of that to begin with! If all else fails though, I will move. I'm not going to live somewhere my dog isn't welcome. I am going to talk to my doc and see if I can get him certified as a therapy dog. I was medicated for anxiety and depression and since I've had my dog I've been completely off my meds and I've felt great! He's really given me something to look forward too, and a wonderful distraction! He even wakes me up at 3 am sometimes just like a baby would, to go outside to the bathroom! I love this guy dearly, and I really can't stand the thought of revoking him. Even my family has commented on how happy I've been, because I've been so busy playing with him and retraining him! I am even going to offer to muzzle him when j take him out, if that will help at all. Thanks again for the great advice! This forum is the most useful thing on the Internet!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Asiakp said:


> Thank you guys so much for the links and advice! This forum is amazing, so many people who love what I love! You guys gave me great advice. I just found out Michigan and Pennsylvania are the only two states in which insurance companies cannot discriminate against any dog breeds. Problem is that is home owners insurance so not sure if it applies with renters insurance. I am definitely going to try and claim he is a different breed, wish I would have thought of that to begin with! If all else fails though, I will move. I'm not going to live somewhere my dog isn't welcome. I am going to talk to my doc and see if I can get him certified as a therapy dog. I was medicated for anxiety and depression and since I've had my dog I've been completely off my meds and I've felt great! He's really given me something to look forward too, and a wonderful distraction! He even wakes me up at 3 am sometimes just like a baby would, to go outside to the bathroom! I love this guy dearly, and I really can't stand the thought of revoking him. Even my family has commented on how happy I've been, because I've been so busy playing with him and retraining him! I am even going to offer to muzzle him when j take him out, if that will help at all. Thanks again for the great advice! This forum is the most useful thing on the Internet!


 
Just make sure you do your research to a T. Talk to people, get information (printed preferably and highlight specific points), copies of EVERYTHING. If your doctor "prescribes" your dog as a theraputic aid, it may very well be enough to force the landlord to allow him to stay. Having a GSD can be tricky beyond belief. Documented proof that you've gone off the meds since having your boy will help. Also taking basic obedience classes on up through advanced obedience as well as CGC test and passing can work wonders as well.

You want to basically start a profile of your dog of all the good he's done with classes. Get a letter from your vet stating he's a good dog during visits. Take him to obedience classes and once the class is completed, ask the trainer to write a letter of recommendation about your boy. Every little thing helps. You want to pretty much have all this documentation SHOWING from various people and professionals that your dog is a model citizen.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Asiakp said:


> My beautiful sweet boy


So sorry about your baby, my condolences to you and your DH.

He's a beautiful pup. Why don't you contact his breeder and talk to him/her about your landlady's last minute decision and see if they will board your pup until you can find a new place to live?


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

OMG that dog looks SOOOOO VICIOUS!!! I would NEVER get rid of my dog because some idiots think it's Vicious! I am paying to stay there with my family and my pets are part of my family! I can not give better advice than what has already been given... The community here is so amazing! Bonus your puppy is gorgeous... and if he is so vicious how come he is not eating that kitty!


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your lost.

If you absolutely need to board, I suggest you do a Michigan German Shepherd Club search. I'm sure you will find someone thur them to help you out.

BTW: I use to work for a Management Co and your landlord is within her rights; however it does sound there is some politics in play there.


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

I could see why you love this guy. My fingers are crossed. Hang in there things will work out.
Best Wishes!
Happy Néw Year!!
Susan


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Asia - could you please list your city that you live in so people in your area might see your post? Also, ask the mod to place your city and state in the title of your post so the appropriate people see it.

I too wish I was closer or I would keep him for you. I find it odd that pitbulls are allowed but GSDs are not.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If not that, the white shepherd is recognized by the FCI as *Berger Blanc Suisse*.
Berger Blanc Suisse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

IT IS NOT A GERMAN SHEPHERD! The white Shepherd is it's own breed.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Asiakp said:


> Thank you guys so much for the links and advice! This forum is amazing, so many people who love what I love! You guys gave me great advice. I just found out Michigan and Pennsylvania are the only two states in which insurance companies cannot discriminate against any dog breeds. Problem is that is home owners insurance so not sure if it applies with renters insurance. I am definitely going to try and claim he is a different breed, wish I would have thought of that to begin with! If all else fails though, I will move. I'm not going to live somewhere my dog isn't welcome. I am going to talk to my doc and see if I can get him certified as a therapy dog. I was medicated for anxiety and depression and since I've had my dog I've been completely off my meds and I've felt great! He's really given me something to look forward too, and a wonderful distraction! He even wakes me up at 3 am sometimes just like a baby would, to go outside to the bathroom! I love this guy dearly, and I really can't stand the thought of revoking him. Even my family has commented on how happy I've been, because I've been so busy playing with him and retraining him! I am even going to offer to muzzle him when j take him out, if that will help at all. Thanks again for the great advice! This forum is the most useful thing on the Internet!


Not Therapy Dog. NO NO NO!
If you want to keep that dog, get him to sign him off as an *EMOTIONAL SUPPORT DOG*. 
Read about the differences here: Renting with an Emotional Support Dog, Service Dog or Therapy Dog | Einhorn Insurance

He has got to be an emotional support dog because a therapy dog is trained to bring comfort to others, not comfort to you!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Good luck to you. 

If this happens to anybody else, most communities have a free tenant's advocate office who can help a tenant avoid this type of situation. I think the landlord just doesn't like your dog (or you) and is using it as an excuse.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Asia, I am so sorry for your loss. 

I think maybe the best thing to do is talk with a lawyer if nothing is in the lease paperwork concerning the breed/size of dog and you can document the others. He is a puppy, you are moving, you have just been through a traumatic experience, there should be some way to keep him with you while you are preparing for the move. Oft times you can get a free consult.

There is a section for support/assistance dogs. I would PM some of the mods there. It does not sound to me like he would meet any criteria as a medically approved service dog but I don't know that much. It is clear you have a legitimate need for some emotional support right now. Who would not after what you have been through?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Not Therapy Dog. NO NO NO!
> If you want to keep that dog, get him to sign him off as an *EMOTIONAL SUPPORT DOG*.
> Read about the differences here: Renting with an Emotional Support Dog, Service Dog or Therapy Dog | Einhorn Insurance
> 
> He has got to be an emotional support dog because a therapy dog is trained to bring comfort to others, not comfort to you!


 
yes, Sandra is right. Emotional Support Dog. Sorry, I couldn't think of the exact term previously.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> If not that, the white shepherd is recognized by the FCI as *Berger Blanc Suisse*.
> Berger Blanc Suisse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> IT IS NOT A GERMAN SHEPHERD! The white Shepherd is it's own breed.


 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Where there is a will there is a way, good luck I hope you figure out how to keep him. Too bad you already said GSD, he could be some type of husky/lab MIX.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Where in Michigan are you? How old is the dog? Is he intact?

I always had All State renters in Michigan, they did not care I had GSDs.


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks again for the responses! I am in Oakland county Michigan, in Holly. I had a talk with my landlady and I really feel she must just not like me. Word for word this is the conversation we had. I took my dog with with to her office to talk to her.
Me: I just wanted to let you know, he's not a German shepherd, he's and American white Shepherd, and here's a description off a dog website that even states they are not aggressive, and are recognized as a separate breed.(I gave her my iPhone with the website on it, she didn't even look at it.)
Her: sorry it doesn't matter, there's a blanket ban on all shepherds.
Me: even Australian shepherds? Because I've never heard of an Australian shepherd biting anyone.
Her: yes, all shepherds 
Me: what about the pitbulls and huskies and great Danes? They aren't considered aggressive? Because a lot of people own them.
Her: just shepherd dogs are banned
Me: what if I offered to muzzle him everytime I leave my apartment with him?
Her: Nope I can't risk it. 
Me: Here's all his vet documents stating he's utd on everything, and licensed as well.
Herdidn't even glance at it) sorry but it doesn't matter
My fiancé: this dog is smarter than any of the dogs put together in this complex. Every other dog you can't even walk past their door without them barking their heads off.
Her: it doesn't matter, shepherds are the only banned breed
Me: I really think something is weird about that, because the are NOT known as being the most aggressive dogs. There have been more deaths by husky type dogs than by german shepherds.
Her: well I will call my boss and verify but the answer will be no
Me: well I guess I will be boarding him till we get in another place.

I was in contact today with a nice man who has three dogs himself, and offered to do a land contract for less money than we pay now, and has way more space. He said he loves dogs and he likes the fact that I have a German shepherd, because no one will ever want to break into his property. He owns several properties and picked the one for us that has the biggest backyard, because he wants my dog to have a lot of room to run. I really liked him a lot, and he has no problem with me having a shepherd, and said we could move in the beginning of next month if I liked. So maybe everything worked out better, I'm honestly enraged by my landladys blatant lies, there's no way they have a strict rule only about German shepherds. I'm not a violent person, but this is the angriest I've been in awhile. Honestly I don't want to live somewhere that has such a close minded manager. Thanks everyone for your advice!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

they may have a ban on shepherds and maybe she isn't lying. I'm glad you found another place so soon. I hope you like the house and it all works out for you. What will you do with your dog until the 1st? You have to have him out by the 17th? You could talk to your vet about boarding him for those 2 weeks.


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm in Holly Michigan. He's intact, and 7 months old. I was told to wait till he's two before getting him fixed, because he won't grow properly if fixed before then. I WOULD get him fixed if I had to, since I never am going to breed or show him anyway, it's just a lot of gsd breeders have made good arguments in their websites as to why it's better to wait. I did hear insurance companies in Michigan aren't allowed to turn you down based on your dog breed, we are one of only two states that adheres to that


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Asiakp said:


> Thanks again for the responses! I am in Oakland county Michigan, in Holly. I had a talk with my landlady and I really feel she must just not like me. Word for word this is the conversation we had. I took my dog with with to her office to talk to her.
> Me: I just wanted to let you know, he's not a German shepherd, he's and American white Shepherd, and here's a description off a dog website that even states they are not aggressive, and are recognized as a separate breed.(I gave her my iPhone with the website on it, she didn't even look at it.)
> Her: sorry it doesn't matter, there's a blanket ban on all shepherds.
> Me: even Australian shepherds? Because I've never heard of an Australian shepherd biting anyone.
> ...


 
Sounds bogus that theres a ban on all shepherds. Especially since there are so may shepherd like breeds. GSDs, Aussies, english shepherds, etc. . . Hope the new place works better for you.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

That's too bad, though I'm not surprised. Often the bans are upheld based on what those are in power thing (ie, if the dog looks like a shepherd to *them*, then it's a shepherd). I honestly wouldn't bother fighting it. Lots of properties have bans on breeds and types.

My friend has a boarding facility and I think has a decent long term rate but she's near Battle Creek.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Asiakp said:


> I did hear insurance companies in Michigan aren't allowed to turn you down based on your dog breed, we are one of only two states that adheres to that


PA is the same, however, that has to do with homeowners. Not rentals.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If your lease does not specifically exclude shepherds in writing, I would just keep him until you move and not pay to kennel him / put him through all those changes.

Sounds like a better rental situation. Now document EVERYTHING in regards to your deposit. (Hopefully you took photos the day you rented). Particularly the carpet etc.


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

I know my vet offers boarding and now I have some friends offering to take him in, me and my fiancé are worried because they all have kids and dogs if their own. We aret worried about him attacking, more worried about him getting attacked. I understand my landlady may just be doing her job, but honesty there's nothing in my lease abou any breed being banned, much less shepherds, and the whole time we talked my dog was placidly sitting at her feet letting her pet him. He also let two maintenance guys pet him when they walked into the office, which surprised me because he usually shies from men, but he was putting on a good performance. We also offered to let her inspect our apartment for any stains or damages done by him, and she refused. But it's ok, I prefer for him to get boarded at a gsd savvy place, but if we are going to be out by the first of February, they can't really evict us for not having him out by the 17th can they? All I know is no place is worth it to me if my boy isn't welcome. Oh and he was kind of a rescue situation, a friend of mine went and saw him where his owners were selling him and she told me about him because she knows I would immediately want to 'save' him. He was reall skinny, refused to climb stairs, and was just filthy. I had no idea who his original breeders were. He had no papers or shots when I got him. That's the only reason I couldn't board him with his breeder. That breeder is a mystery! He also wasn't house trained, because they kept him locked in a crate all day every day, since he was too much to handle supposedly. I don't see how that is, he's the lowest drive, laziest gsd I've ever seen! He's content to lay at my feet and does a lot of moaning and groaning whenever he has to get up to go for his walks lol.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A lease is a legal document. You are *both *held to it. How does she argue she can evict you by the 17th? Under what written authority? I would seriously talk to legal counsel.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Go to Welcome to MichiganLegalAid.org — Michigan Legal Aid
It has a whole section on eviction -You should read that! A lot of resource information.

You are CERTAIN the lease does not have a clause that pets are not allowed without the landlord's written consent?


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh I am positive, there's not a single mention of pets AT ALL on my lease. They aren't even addressed. Twice a year she hands out fliers to all occupants letting them know it's time to inform the office of any previously unknown pets so that you can pay the pet deposit. She knew we got a dog, we told her, and she said that when we renewed the lease she would have us pay the pet deposit. But there's NOTHING in the lease about let's at all, let alone mention of a restricted breed. This landlady it feels has never liked me anyway. She's super nice to my fiancé but she's always habanero attitude with me. So I'm not saying it's for sure but I really feel like there's no way only shepherds are banned, they are far from being the most aggressive breed, and she got really defensive when I asked to see a copy of the pet policy. She just said it wasn't her, it was her bosses that demanded this, and then she couldn't produce a copy of the pet policy at all.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's extremely hard to evict someone. My concern would be that you may be held liable for the remainder of the rents owed. Definitely look at legal consult. Take pictures of the other dogs. Demand a copy of the pet policy. I would ask how you can be held to something that was never made public and was not provided in writing to you in a timely fashion. Do you have any emails between you and the manager regarding getting a dog? Anything in writing regarding the pet deposit? Have all your ducks in a row before you move out to make sure you don't end up liable for the remaining months of the lease.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Go and read the section on eviction in Michigan. After signing the papers on the land contract -- is that where you are going to own the property? Make sure the dog IS allowed there if not and in writing. 

I think what I would do is wait for the seventeenth and let her START eviction proceedings. I think the way that works in Ohio, is that after they BEGIN eviction, you have 30 days. I am NOT sure about Michigan (or even Ohio for that matter) and I don't know what that might do to your credit rating or other ramifications so you really might want to look into that really closely. But for two weeks, I don't think it is a good idea to board him anywhere. He is a puppy, and you have just started bonding with him good. Two weeks is a long time to board a dog. HIDE him. Or tell her he's just visiting. STALL. 

Read all the information about it in your state, and if necessary call a lawyer and ask them what the best course would be. I agree that this is an emotional support dog. It is also a German Shepherd Dog, not an American White Shepherd or Berger Blank Suisse, In this country the AKC has the dogs listed as German Shepherd Dogs, and you put the color as white (which is listed for GSDs). If you breed two GSDs your bitch does not whelp a BBS or AWS. Sorry. It is a GSD, just a white one. I don't like the idea of lying about the breed, it just doesn't sit well with me. 

Please do move. Do not threaten to move, move. They are not dog-friendly, and they will make things bad for you. If necessary, check into a motel with your dog for two weeks -- I know that can be really cost prohibitive, but I would rather do that with a puppy then to leave him with unknown kids and pets, or leave him in a bording facility. 

Maybe wait a few days after the 17 to check in, to see if she starts the eviction proceeding. Just find a place where you can go if it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Legal consult sounds like a good idea in this case because they may find something that you missed. I know that sounds a little crazy,but I've seen it happen before. If you are sure you are going to be moving out,I wouldn't bother with boarding because you are leaving anyway.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I would take a copy of your lease to an attourney and see if there is actually anything in there that would keep you from legally keeping him in your apartment.

I really don't like non-dog people very much.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't board the dog either and I would move as soon as possible. Hope everything works out for you


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's the part about evictions from Nancy's link: Eviction — Michigan Legal Aid

Eviction, Illegal Eviction and Utility Access — Michigan Legal Aid



> *The only legal eviction is a court ordered eviction.* If a landlord forces a tenant out through any other means, the eviction is illegal and the tenant is entitled to damages and repossession of the property. Only someone from the county sheriff's department, or in rare cases a specially authorized police officer, may legally remove evicted tenants from their home. That person must have a court eviction order, called a writ of restitution.
> 
> There are three legal bases on which landlords can evict tenants:
> 
> ...





> *How Long Will An Eviction Take?*
> 
> It can take a minimum of four to six weeks to go through an eviction procedure, from the date the tenant receives the Notice to Quit to the day the sheriff actually knocks on the tenant's door to physically evict. Here is how that time was calculated:
> 
> ...


Time is on your side, she can't evict you if your dog is not out by the 17th. Has she provided you with a Notice To Quit? The eviction procedure can't even begin until she does.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

It really seems like the legal system will be on your side in this case. If not, PM me. I live in Chicago. I have no idea how close or far that is from your location in Michigan. But, I would be willing to foster your dog until you found a pet-friendly place if you run out of options. 

Best of luck.

-Anne


----------



## cthor (Jan 1, 2013)

*hello*

Just so you know she can not evict you before the month is over. As of the 17th which is the day she said you have to have the dog out of the apartment, your land lady will have to give you a 7 day notice that you must leave. That would put you out to the 24th. Then if you do not comply to the 7 day notice, your land lady has to file the eviction notice with the court and have you served. After you are served you should have 7 to ten days before the court hearing. She is going to have to list why you are being evicted on the paper work. So now you are at the 31st of January at the earliest. Then you still have a ten day appeal wait in case you want to appeal. I would keep the dog with you and not worry about it. since there is not anything in your lease that says no dogs i wouldn't let it bother you and just move to the other place. This does not effect your credit rating at all.
Just so you under stand where i am coming from i own 8 rental properties in northern michigan and have evicted several tenants over the years. It is not as easy as some may think. If you are paying the rent most land lords would not evict for a dog because you are atleast paying the rent. Most people do not pay. If you have any more questions pertaining to land lord tenant you can Pm me and i will answer them. Good luck and enjoy that puppy


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmmmm. 

Who is your landlord? Don Roberto? I heard he is a reasonable man. Do you want me to _reason _with him?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

selzer said:


> Hmmmmm.
> 
> Who is your landlord? Don Roberto? I heard he is a reasonable man. Do you want me to _reason _with him?


LOL!!  OP- I sent u a PM.


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi everyone! Sorry I'm so late to reply sometimes, my daughter and son have had bad colds and I've been playing nursemaid! Here is the notice she put on my door, sorry it's blurry. You will notice it says breed AND weight restriction, but there's literally ten other dogs here that are bigger than him. I am so angry I halfway want to take legal action against her, and I'm half exhausted and wanting to just move on. My dog is pretty lazy, so he's been doing great in our apartment, whoever his ancestors were I am really thinking they were NOT working lines lol. He loves sleeping and laying around, even when he's playing he lays down to do it. When I want him to go for his walks, he gives me a lot of grunts before he will finally get up. But still, it would be nice not to have to walk up and down 4 flights of stairs with him ten times a day! So maybe a move would be in the best interest of everyone. I do love our walks though, strangely it's very soothing, the routine me and him have. I know he's by no means the breed standard of what a GSD should be, but he has enough of the intelligence and loyalty of the GSD to suit me I love my boy so much, I don't treat him like a human but he really feels like one of my children to me. My fiancé and I are totally on the same page. We love this dog so much that we don't want to even stay where he isn't welcome. He tries so hard to please, and it honestly touches me. This dog was the easiest to house train I've ever seen, maybe not even because of his intelligence, because I know there's GSDs out there with much more advanced training and better breeding, but he was easy to house train because he wanted to make us happy. But anyway, I guess I feel almost like someone is trying to take away a member of my family, and I'm not wanting to pay money to someone like that. My fiancé and I have been here a few years, and we were only late on rent one time, by two days, only because we were on vacation in Tennessee, but my fiancé had discussed that with the landlady ahead of time. Our apartment will not need to have carpet replaced, or even steam cleaned. Yes even with a German shepherd we've kept the carpet spotless lol. We have hung pictures, but my fiancé puts that (mud/putty?) stuff over the holes and sands them down every time we take a picture down. They will literally not have to do a thing here when we move out. We've been good to the landlady, and given her giftcards to best buy every year because we know she spends a lot of time on the computer. We've never had any complaints about noise or cleanliness, honest to god this is the first violation we ever got. I did everything, offered to muzzle him everytime I left the apartment with him, offered to neuter him, showed her his vaccines records, and his license, and have her our vets information. We let her pet him and see for herself he's not agressive. We just have tried everything, and if she's going to be so unreasonable after years of being good renters, we will take out business elsewhere. As soon as we walked into the office she was tight lipped, arms crossed, legs crossed, just totally on the defense already. She coldly shot down every arguement we had, with both my kids in the room hugging Apache. And about te weight restriction, I've said it before, but there's a great Dane and a great Dane mix that live here. As well as good sized huskies, pitbulls, labs, and a German shepherd/pit mix that all outweigh my dog by quite a bit. Sorry to ramble on, it's just I know you guys understand how I feel, because you all have GSDs you would do the same for. Other people would tell me to get rid of him, he's just a dog, but you guys totally understand and would refuse to rehome the dog as well. That's why I think this website is amazing! Although I've lived with GSDs on and off since I was born, I've never shown dogs or gone through agility or schutzhund like so many of you have, and I know you guys are the best to ask for advice. I'm so grateful and it makes me feel so good to have found this little community. I truly feel lucky for it, and I know I'm going to learn almost anything I need to learn about GSDs from you guys! Thanks do much for the help, everyone is so knowledgable I hope I learn a lot from you all. Anyway lol here's the notice


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I haven't read all the replies, but enough to know you're getting suggestions just to keep the dog and go thru eviction proceedings. My concern is that if you were to be evicted it might be difficult, next to impossible, to find another place to rent.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Asiakp said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I'm so late to reply sometimes, my daughter and son have had bad colds and I've been playing nursemaid! Here is the notice she put on my door, sorry it's blurry. You will notice it says breed AND weight restriction, but there's literally ten other dogs here that are bigger than him. I am so angry I halfway want to take legal action against her, and I'm half exhausted and wanting to just move on. My dog is pretty lazy, so he's been doing great in our apartment, whoever his ancestors were I am really thinking they were NOT working lines lol. He loves sleeping and laying around, even when he's playing he lays down to do it. When I want him to go for his walks, he gives me a lot of grunts before he will finally get up. But still, it would be nice not to have to walk up and down 4 flights of stairs with him ten times a day! So maybe a move would be in the best interest of everyone. I do love our walks though, strangely it's very soothing, the routine me and him have. I know he's by no means the breed standard of what a GSD should be, but he has enough of the intelligence and loyalty of the GSD to suit me I love my boy so much, I don't treat him like a human but he really feels like one of my children to me. My fiancé and I are totally on the same page. We love this dog so much that we don't want to even stay where he isn't welcome. He tries so hard to please, and it honestly touches me. This dog was the easiest to house train I've ever seen, maybe not even because of his intelligence, because I know there's GSDs out there with much more advanced training and better breeding, but he was easy to house train because he wanted to make us happy. But anyway, I guess I feel almost like someone is trying to take away a member of my family, and I'm not wanting to pay money to someone like that. My fiancé and I have been here a few years, and we were only late on rent one time, by two days, only because we were on vacation in Tennessee, but my fiancé had discussed that with the landlady ahead of time. Our apartment will not need to have carpet replaced, or even steam cleaned. Yes even with a German shepherd we've kept the carpet spotless lol. We have hung pictures, but my fiancé puts that (mud/putty?) stuff over the holes and sands them down every time we take a picture down. They will literally not have to do a thing here when we move out. We've been good to the landlady, and given her giftcards to best buy every year because we know she spends a lot of time on the computer. We've never had any complaints about noise or cleanliness, honest to god this is the first violation we ever got. I did everything, offered to muzzle him everytime I left the apartment with him, offered to neuter him, showed her his vaccines records, and his license, and have her our vets information. We let her pet him and see for herself he's not agressive. We just have tried everything, and if she's going to be so unreasonable after years of being good renters, we will take out business elsewhere. As soon as we walked into the office she was tight lipped, arms crossed, legs crossed, just totally on the defense already. She coldly shot down every arguement we had, with both my kids in the room hugging Apache. And about te weight restriction, I've said it before, but there's a great Dane and a great Dane mix that live here. As well as good sized huskies, pitbulls, labs, and a German shepherd/pit mix that all outweigh my dog by quite a bit. Sorry to ramble on, it's just I know you guys understand how I feel, because you all have GSDs you would do the same for. Other people would tell me to get rid of him, he's just a dog, but you guys totally understand and would refuse to rehome the dog as well. That's why I think this website is amazing! Although I've lived with GSDs on and off since I was born, I've never shown dogs or gone through agility or schutzhund like so many of you have, and I know you guys are the best to ask for advice. I'm so grateful and it makes me feel so good to have found this little community. I truly feel lucky for it, and I know I'm going to learn almost anything I need to learn about GSDs from you guys! Thanks do much for the help, everyone is so knowledgable I hope I learn a lot from you all. Anyway lol here's the notice


I'd really love to read that if you could paragraph it.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

arycrest said:


> I haven't read all the replies, but enough to know you're getting suggestions just to keep the dog and go thru eviction proceedings. My concern is that if you were to be evicted it might be difficult, next to impossible, to find another place to rent.


Not so, because she CANNOT be legally evicted as there is nothing in writing in her lease, etc. that says she's in violation of her lease. This would be different if she had a lease that stated 'dog rules' or the property manager was able to hand her a list of 'banned breeds' for the premises. There is NO reason to not keep the dog while moving out. NO judge is going to grant eviction because there is nothing to be evicted for.

Since my brother's a lawyer in Michigan, I am going to call the complex pretending to be someone moving in. I'm going to ask about breed restrictions. I'll let you know what they say. Please don't anyone else do this. Too many calls, and they'll know something's up. I just want to know what they'd say to a 'new' renter.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree...if nothing in writing was signed when she moved in, they can't up and change the rules midstream.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

While I agree with Jag that from what the OP says there is no legal means of getting evicted, I would caution that it might be best to avoid the eviction, legitimate or not, at all costs. It just isn't worth it to have your name attached to the eviction process at all, imo.

I do want to wish the OP good luck in dealing with this situation. Hopefully your next home will be better.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I noticed she didn't mark "unauthorized animals". 

I thought the pic looked familiar! I was at those apartments at some point when I was a teen, I think.

My point was, the management company wouldn't dare file eviction proceedings, because a judge would toss it. That would open them up to being sued for harassment, etc. I hope that the OP will allow me to put her in touch with my brother. One phone call... and I'm telling you, this lady wouldn't bother you again while you're moving out.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Asiakp said:


> ...
> On my lease there's nothing at all about pets of any kind, we just were told we would have to pay a pet deposit, but she said we could do that when we renewed our lease. So anyway today the notice was up on our door, and said aggressive dogs are not permitted and also said he was over the weight limit,
> ...





Jag said:


> Not so, because she CANNOT be legally evicted as there is nothing in writing in her lease, etc. that says she's in violation of her lease. This would be different if she had a lease that stated 'dog rules' or the property manager was able to hand her a list of 'banned breeds' for the premises. There is NO reason to not keep the dog while moving out. NO judge is going to grant eviction because there is nothing to be evicted for.


This is where I'm having a problem understanding ... sorry ... I hope I can explain my question to make sense. 

The lease has nothing in writing about dogs/pets. So my question is there's nothing in the lease that would allow pets. Does a lease in Michigan specifically have to state NO PETS or PETS ALLOWED? If not what makes this lease a PETS ALLOWED lease?


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

Jag I would be grateful if you would call and ask! Now I am burning with curiosity to see exactly where she stands with the 'aggressive breeds.' I wonder if she will say all are banned, or if she is just going to say what she told my fiancé and I to our face, which is there is a complete ban on shepherds of ANY kind. Any breed with 'shepherd' attached to it's name, which is ridiculous. I honestly could not stop my mouth from dropping when she even verified a harmless breed like an Australian shepherd was banned, just because it was a shepherd. I don't think she will tell you pits are banned, too many people own those as well as huskies here. Pitbulls and husky are definitely on every 'vicious breed' list I have seen, and a lot of those lists include great Danes. My fiancé and I watched the lady who owns the Dane mix walking her dog, and she could not control him, he was turning on her and biting her! Not in play either, but snarling in irritation! We bot agreed we were NOT gonna go outside if that dog was being walked ever again! If it attacks it's own owner I could not trust it. I just cannot believe she told ne right to my face pitbulls and huskies are allowed but no shepherds are... I am getting mad again just thinking about it! I have NOTHING against pitbulls, but aren't they the most banned breed in the u.s? And I read statistics that in 2011 'bully breeds' were responsible for 57% of human fatalities occurring from dog attacks. I understand they face a lot of bias! I really do, and my sister has two pits that are gentle as can be. But still I feel like I am being treated like I'm too stupid to comprehend that shepherds are NOT considered the most dangerous of dog breeds! I mean I even read somewhere they are only used as police dogs because of how intelligent they are, not because they are an aggressive dog. They weren't even meant as personal protection dogs, like some other breeds that apparently ARE allowed at my complex! They are a herding breed! I know that their loyalty can get them in trouble because of their protective instincts, I just feel something isn't right when the other tenants can have pitbulls and huskies, and shepherd pitbull mixes, but I can't have my dog simply because it has the word shepherd attached! I really feel something is off...I don't know maybe I'm paranoid. I just know I've proven way more to her, and offered way more to her, than the other tenants have in regards to their dogs. Dogs who live here aren't even expected to show proof of rabies shots or licenses or anything! My landlady didn't even question me having the dog, never even cared to see it, until one of the other tenants commented on how beautiful Apache is, and said how cool it was to see a white gsd, since she had never seen one. Until another tenant brought it up, she never even asked to see the dog. And even after she put the notice on our door, SIGHT UNSEEN STILL, she didn't ask to see the dog. I'm going to be very very careful from now on that my next place does not have a problem with gsds. Me and my fiancé have been wanting to buy a house for awhile anyway, just haven't been motivated enough about it. We are a little nervous about the process as this will be a first for us both! So that's why we were exploring the land contract route, because this guy offered to let us rent for 6 months or a year first, and THEN if we wanted to buy, we could work out a land contract, or jus buy it outright. But I will never be in this position again. I plan on getting another gsd sometime in the future, and this is just one step closer to making that dream become a reality. I'd love to open a rescue someday, but I need way more experience first I believe. I actually have been in contact with a couple of rescues who were going to let me volunteer and learn the ropes of what goes into running a rescue, and then this came up, and now I have to worry about holding onto the dog I have for dear life! Lol wow I am getting so long winded sorry everyone! I also need to learn how to quote like you guys do so I can answer questions directly instead of you all having to sort through the books I write. Sorry!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Their website says "pets welcome". If they actually had restrictions of some kind, it would be on the lease. There's no mention of that on the lease according to the OP. Also according to the OP, the manager has no paperwork on the supposed 'breed restriction' or 'weight restriction'.


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

Jag said:


> Their website says "pets welcome". If they actually had restrictions of some kind, it would be on the lease. There's no mention of that on the lease according to the OP. Also according to the OP, the manager has no paperwork on the supposed 'breed restriction' or 'weight restriction'.


That's correct Jag, my lease has nothing on it about pets at all. It mentions routine things such as damages to the property, ect. But nothing about pets. Not a word about cats, dogs, hamsters, nothing. There is no official pet policy as far as I can tell because she would not show it to me. Maybe she spent the rest of the day typing one up though, and I know it's not gonna be in my favor if that's the case. The weight restriction is laughable when she readily admits she will allow other large breeds, just not shepherds. Seriously ughh... I am so frustrated by that. I haven't spoken with her enough to cause her any reason to have anything against me, so I'm really not wanting to think she's just being difficult. What am I supposed to think though?


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Good lord. People are just crazy. Unauthorized occupant?? That's a human... could she claim that for a goldfish??  Good luck. Im in KS or I would gladly help you. 
I had money in hand to buy a mobile home in a nice park when I moved here. Went to the office with Axel. He was very well behaved and all... the guy in the office told me all Shepherds were banned, and he didn't live there because he owned a Pitt, and he thought it was stupid too. The place across the street was REALLY nice. They said "OH NO! WE CAN'T HAVE HIM HERE! THERE ARE CHILDREN!" My 4 year old was crawling around between his legs the whole time  It's just retarded. Breed bans


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

They don't even have a little * before the pets welcome, usually that little star means only certain pets, but it just says pets welcome, which is what I have always believed. I have been planning this and doing research for some time, I have seen enough big aggressive type breeds that I never even thought shepherds would be banned. If you ask any of the reputable breeders in Michigan, most of them I have been in contact with at some point or another, asking questions and doing research. I wasn't planning on getting one till the spring, because I believed that was when I would have the biggest variety to choose from, but this guy popped up and I could not leave him where he was. But if j had any doubt in my mind that a shepherd wasn't accepted here, I would not have got him at that point. It's just I really didn't think it would be an issue, and my landlady knew I was looking for a dog, and she never said," well don't get a shepherd!"


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

dazedtrucker said:


> Good lord. People are just crazy. Unauthorized occupant?? That's a human... could she claim that for a goldfish??  Good luck. Im in KS or I would gladly help you.
> I had money in hand to buy a mobile home in a nice park when I moved here. Went to the office with Axel. He was very well behaved and all... the guy in the office told me all Shepherds were banned, and he didn't live there because he owned a Pitt, and he thought it was stupid too. The place across the street was REALLY nice. They said "OH NO! WE CAN'T HAVE HIM HERE! THERE ARE CHILDREN!" My 4 year old was crawling around between his legs the whole time  It's just retarded. Breed bans


I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope you are somewhere even nicer now! My dog is great with my kids! Sometimes he acts just like them lol! He gets excited when he sees kids of any age, he thinks it's playtime! I can't even count how many times I've gone into my kids rooms because I hear them jumping on the bed, and in the thick of it is mr. Apache himself, tongue hanging out in excitement, tail wagging furiously, on the bed with the kids! They are such a misunderstood breed! And that unauthorized occupants thing threw me off as well! I had to sit there scratching my head for a minute. It's like, did she mean to mark the one below it, or is she treating this as an unauthorized human being?! Yeah I have no idea what's up with that lol unless she's talking about one of my kids.


----------



## cthor (Jan 1, 2013)

this is what i found on there site, you may want to check out this link--it is under apartment features. Says pets are accepted *restrictions apply
weight restiction 45#. Here is the link http://www.apartmentguide.com/apartments/Michigan/Holly/Holly-Ridge-Apartments/87352


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Asiakp said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope you are somewhere even nicer now! My dog is great with my kids! Sometimes he acts just like them lol! He gets excited when he sees kids of any age, he thinks it's playtime! I can't even count how many times I've gone into my kids rooms because I hear them jumping on the bed, and in the thick of it is mr. Apache himself, tongue hanging out in excitement, tail wagging furiously, on the bed with the kids! They are such a misunderstood breed! And that unauthorized occupants thing threw me off as well! I had to sit there scratching my head for a minute. It's like, did she mean to mark the one below it, or is she treating this as an unauthorized human being?! Yeah I have no idea what's up with that lol unless she's talking about one of my kids.


I've been here a year now... my best friend bought the trailer...  LOL! and I'm in one of her rentals... she loves my dogs, she used to babysit for me when I was breeding Shepherds  (with my younger 4 kids...LOL! again!). I had a litter in the kitchen... and 4 little kids running rampant  She was Shepherdized by me a long time ago  
But seriously... unauthorized occupant, A DOG? I'd argue that one... I wish you the best of luck. That sucks!
I lost a large deposit in Colorado on a mobile home... a mngt company took my money, and promised to get us into a place, only to find out every park they worked with banned shepherds. They would not refund the deposit, and I wouldn't get rid of my dog. That dog went to EVERY showing with us. EVERY appointment at the mngt office. She was the most perfectly behaved dog ON EARTH, I am not joking. The only one that would consider her, she was AN INCH too tall. (I stacked her LOW for the measurement...) It ended badly. I lost over 5k. Live and learn


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

I just found that under one of the websites too, and also see that they have changed owners, which was never told to us. I'm not sure if I got the dog AFTER the new owners purchased? Trying to see when it switched hands...because if that's true then the other dogs were here before mine and were grandfathered in, accept the husky below me. That dog came like a week after mine. If so then they do have every right to tell me I can't have my dog, and I can't change that all I can do is move. I do see it says that website the info was updated December 21st though. I got my dog in the beginning of December. On some websites it says nothing about a restriction, on the newly updated ones, it does say 45 lb weight limit and breed restriction. I still don't understand though why I was told only my dog isn't allowed, and not the pits or huskies or Danes.


----------



## Asiakp (Dec 9, 2012)

Good thing is though, we haven't signed the new lease yet. My lease from 2012 will probably be completely different from the new one, which is maybe why she waited so long to say something. Under my 2012 lease there's no pet policy. Regardless, I swallowed my pride and begged for my dog to stay. I am the only one who is getting a notice on my dog, and I really think it's best just to move. I cannot rehome him, he has done too much for me to even consider it, just by being with me. So I will keep him with me till I move, which will be very soon. Luckily I have a wonderful fiancé who loves this dog too, even though he isn't bonded with him like I am, he's happier because I'm happier. I guess it's no loss other than moving a little sooner than I had planned on


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Jag said:


> Their website says "pets welcome". If they actually had restrictions of some kind, it would be on the lease. There's no mention of that on the lease according to the OP. Also according to the OP, the manager has no paperwork on the supposed 'breed restriction' or 'weight restriction'.


Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

arycrest said:


> I haven't read all the replies, but enough to know you're getting suggestions just to keep the dog and go thru eviction proceedings. My concern is that if you were to be evicted it might be difficult, next to impossible, to find another place to rent.


In theory I would agree, but she's already said they found a place they can move into on the 1st, so that's just two weeks away. Even if the property owner starts the process during that time, it's nowhere near long enough for them to actually_ be_ evicted, a process that takes 4-6 weeks, according to that website.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Asiakp said:


> Good thing is though, we haven't signed the new lease yet. My lease from 2012 will probably be completely different from the new one, which is maybe why she waited so long to say something. Under my 2012 lease there's no pet policy. Regardless, I swallowed my pride and begged for my dog to stay. I am the only one who is getting a notice on my dog, and I really think it's best just to move. I cannot rehome him, he has done too much for me to even consider it, just by being with me. So I will keep him with me till I move, which will be very soon. Luckily I have a wonderful fiancé who loves this dog too, even though he isn't bonded with him like I am, he's happier because I'm happier. I guess it's no loss other than moving a little sooner than I had planned on


That's good that you haven't signed a new lease! I would explain to the manager that you are moving the 1sst of the month and would like to be able to keep your dog there for the remaining two weeks without issue. It's always better to leave on good terms. I assume you need to give notice anyways to get your deposit back?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok, I called my brother (the lawyer) today. He works for the Michigan Supreme Court, etc. He said that if your lease says nothing about pets, even if they now changed their pet policy... until your lease is up there is NOTHING they can legally do to you or your pet. NOTHING. So until your lease is up you have not a thing to worry about. Until you sign a new lease with the changes, they cannot touch you. PLEASE tell this to the manager. Tell her you have a lawyer. My brother would call her if I asked him to and she'd be totally crapping her pants. I know I'm just a message on the internet, but if you want me to, I'll post the page of my brother's assignment to the biggest courts in Michigan.  I almost forgot, he said to print the webpage for your apartment complex. Their site page that only says "pets welcome". Also, he said if they have nothing in writing about a pet policy (dated before now) then they have not a leg to stand on. Not that they do anyway, but it's another positive in your favor. You can actually sue her for harassment if she continues this. She CANNOT legally evict you. Period.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If it were me, I'd just keep my dog and keep my mouth shut for now, if you've already found a new place and are planning on moving. I wouldn't draw any more attention to myself. I'm not sure I agree with the lease thing. I don't think a lease has to explicitly list all of the things that *aren't* allowed in order for it to be so. The web site looks like it has a weight restriction that would rule out GSDs or any other commonly banned breeds.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree with that...the bottom line is that the dog isn't welcome there...think everyone would be happier if you found a place where the dog is welcome.


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

Jag said:


> Ok, I called my brother (the lawyer) today. He works for the Michigan Supreme Court, etc. He said that if your lease says nothing about pets, even if they now changed their pet policy... until your lease is up there is NOTHING they can legally do to you or your pet. NOTHING. So until your lease is up you have not a thing to worry about. Until you sign a new lease with the changes, they cannot touch you. PLEASE tell this to the manager. Tell her you have a lawyer. My brother would call her if I asked him to and she'd be totally crapping her pants. I know I'm just a message on the internet, but if you want me to, I'll post the page of my brother's assignment to the biggest courts in Michigan.  I almost forgot, he said to print the webpage for your apartment complex. Their site page that only says "pets welcome". Also, he said if they have nothing in writing about a pet policy (dated before now) then they have not a leg to stand on. Not that they do anyway, but it's another positive in your favor. You can actually sue her for harassment if she continues this. She CANNOT legally evict you. Period.


How awesome is this LOL!!! You go Jag!!! :toasting:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Liesje said:


> If it were me, I'd just keep my dog and keep my mouth shut for now, if you've already found a new place and are planning on moving. I wouldn't draw any more attention to myself. I'm not sure I agree with the lease thing. I don't think a lease has to explicitly list all of the things that *aren't* allowed in order for it to be so. The web site looks like it has a weight restriction that would rule out GSDs or any other commonly banned breeds.


Don't mean to be rude, but you're wrong. Legal advice coming from a lawyer (especially one that's dealt with just this type of thing in his private practice for years) is what you want to go with. It may not be true in your state, but this is the law in Michigan. They can change their website every day. It's the lease that holds the power.

Edit- I see you're in Michigan. So now you know the law and you don't have to guess.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree with talking with a lawyer because if you are breaking a lease you COULD be liable for loosing your deposit and even paying out rent until the end of the lease period....An initial consult with a lawyer is usually very affordable, often free, and even a letter does not cost that much (compared to loosing deposits, paying out a lease term etc.)


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

if i understand this thread, op already has a place to move to fairly soon. i can't wrap my head around the landlord being so pushy about the dog leaving so quickly unless there are some missing parts of the story.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Actually, I'm very sure that I could get my brother to look at this, make a phone call, have a letter written... that kind of thing, for nothing if need be. This is why I even bothered to call him. Better to know the law right off. I didn't ask him about breaking the lease. Until the lease is up, though, you can stay put with no risk of legal proceedings. I don't ask my brother for legal advice often because I don't want to be rude. However, my family calls me for medical advice.. and I've given him info. on medical cases he's had for nothing...so we've had a 'one hand washes the other' relationship about our professions. I hope this free legal advice is used.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is possible that the other people with dogs outside of their limits have also been served, and it is possible that they are being hard-nosed about it, because everyone is being given the same treatment. I would move as soon as you can -- the first? I would definitely be versed on the law and have several plans in place depending on how it plays out. The big thing is that I would not want to give these yayhoos another nickel than what I absolutely have to. 

Also after you clean the place out, videotape the whole thing, or have it audited somehow to ensure you get your deposit back. 

I think it is pretty poopie that they understand why you got the dog, they understood that you were getting a dog, before you got the dog, they let you bring the dog in and get attached to the dog, and now they are being idiots about it. 

It makes you just want to trip on their sidewalk doesn't it?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I absolutely believe she should find a new place but she needs to do what she needs to do to cut her losses.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> if i understand this thread, op already has a place to move to fairly soon. i can't wrap my head around the landlord being so pushy about the dog leaving so quickly unless there are some missing parts of the story.


The landlord doesn't know that the OP is leaving over getting rid of the dog...but I'm guessing the landlord will know shortly or just found out Lots of landlords use those notices for everything and really lots of them mean nothing..if one knows the law


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jag said:


> Don't mean to be rude, but you're wrong. Legal advice coming from a lawyer (especially one that's dealt with just this type of thing in his private practice for years) is what you want to go with. It may not be true in your state, but this is the law in Michigan. They can change their website every day. It's the lease that holds the power.
> 
> Edit- I see you're in Michigan. So now you know the law and you don't have to guess.



Whoa, OK I never said ignore legal advice, all I'm saying is that I've been under half a dozen different leases and there was plenty of stuff not allowed that was not explicitly listed on every lease agreement but there were still rules we had to abide by. And yes, I've studied leases *with* an attorney and his answer was always "it depends". There is no cut-and-dry law when it comes to contracts and lease agreements. We looked at several different lease agreements that were in dispute over something or other and it always took a lot of sorting out, it's not like there was one source of "lease law" to refer to for a black and white answer. But either way it takes time for both sides. If the OP already has a new place, just wait it out and move. Why fight to live somewhere where there is now a bad relationship with management (even if they are wrong)?


----------

